# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  علاج الحزن والاكتئاب من واقع القرآن والسنة

## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify] 
ما هو العلاج ؟ 

إن في القرآن والسنة الوقاية والعلاج لحالات الحزن والاكتئاب ، وخاصة ما كان منها لأسباب خارجية ، وهذا من رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى بعباده ؛ إذ أنه – سبحانه – جعل القرآن شفاءً ورحمة للمؤمنين ، وما عليهم سوى العودة إليه وإلى سنة المصطفى ليفوزوا بالسعادة والراحة في الدارين .  
أولاً : العقيدة :  
إن للعقيد أثرا كبيراً في الوقاية وعلاج الاكتئاب والعقيدة نسمع عنها كثيرًا ، ولكن كثير من الناس لا يعلمون مدلول هذه الكلمة ، وما مقتضاها ، وما نتائجها ...  
والعقيدة لها أثر كبير على مشاعر الإنسان وسلوكه .  
وسنستعرض بعض جوانبها ، وأثر هذه الجوانب في الوقاية من الاكتئاب وعلاجه :  
( أ ) في القضاء والقدر  
عقيدتنا نحن المسلمين في القضاء والقدر تمنعنا من الحزن الشديد ؛ ففي الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه الترمذي عن ابن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – جاء فيه قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  
( واعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك ، وإن اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك ).  
فعندما يعلم الإنسان أن الأمور مفروغ منها ومكتوبة ، فإنه لا يحزن ، وكيف يحزن وهو يعلم بأن هؤلاء البشر الذين حوله لا يستطيعون أن يضروه ولا أن ينفعوه إلا بقدر الله ؟ فلم القلق إذن ، ولم الحزن الشديد .  
( ب ) الإيمان باليوم الآخر :  
إن الذي يؤمن باليوم الآخر يعلم أن هذه الدنيا لا تساوي شيئًا ؛ فهي قصيرة جداً .. وعندما يفقد عزيزًا يعرف أنه سيلتقي به في الآخرة – إن شاء الله - ، والذي يؤمن بالآخرة يتصور أن كل هذه الدنيا لا تساوي عند الله شيئاً بالنسبة للآخرة ، فعندما يفقد جزءاً صغيراً من هذه الدنيا فإنه لا يحزن الحزن الشديد ، ويتذكر قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  
( لو كانت الدنيا تعدل عند الله جناح بعوضة ما سقى كافراً منها شربة ماء ) [رواه الترمذي]  
( ج ) الإيمان بأسماء الله وصفاته :  
يعتقد بعض الناس أن الإيمان بالأسماء والصفات مسألة عقدية ذهنية مجردة ؛ كأن نؤمن بأن الله هو الملك ، وأنه الحكيم القادر الباسط المعطي  … وغير ذلك ، دون أن يكون لهذه الصفات والأسماء مدلول وأثر في حياة المسلم ؛ ولذلك فهؤلاء لا يستفيدون من إيمانهم هذا الاستفادة المرجوة والحقّة .  
والحق أن الإيمان بها ليس مجردًا ، إنما له تأثير في واقع الإنسان ؛ فالمسلم الذي يؤمن بأن الله هو الملك ، يؤمن بأنه له –سبحانه – الحق في المنع والعطاء ، فلا يعترض عليه والذي يؤمن بأن الله حكيم لا يقدر شيئًا إلا لحكمة – سواء أدركها الإنسان ذو العقل القاصر أم لم يدركها – هذا يتقبل الأحداث ويعلم أن فيها خيرًا له ، وقد تخفى الحكمة أو بعضها على الناس وقد يكتشفونها أو يكتشفون بعضها في وقت لاحق .  
( د ) مفهوم المسلم للمصائب والأحزان :  
إنه مفهوم خاصٌ بالمسلمين ، جديرٌ بأن يكتب بماء من الذهب ، وأمّا الذين لا يعيشون هذا المفهوم فإن حياتهم تسير في نكد وضنك .  
أمّا المسلم فإنه يؤمن بأن المصائب قد تكون علامة على محبة الله للعبد ، ألم يقل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الله إذا أحب قوماً ابتلاهم ).  
[ رواه أحمد . انظر : صحيح الجامع الصغير ، رقم الحديث 1702 ]  
كما أنه يؤمن بأن الابتلاء يكون على قدر الإيمان ، ويذكر الحديث رسول الله :  
( أشد الناس بلاءاً: الأنبياء ، ثم الصالحون ، ثم الأمثل فالأمثل ).  
[ رواه الطبراني . انظر : صحيح الجامع الصغير ، رقم الحديث 1003 ]  
فكلما زاد الإيمان زاد الابتلاء ، وكلما كان الابتلاء هيّناً ، كان الإيمان على قدره .  
ويشهد لذلك حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (فإن كان في دينه صلبة اشتد بلاؤه ، وإن كان في دينه رقة ابتلى على قدر دينه ) .  
[ انظر : صحيح الجامع الصغير ، رقم الحديث 1003 ]  
ويؤمن  المسلم أيضاً : بأنه بمجرد حصول المصيبة فإنه سيؤجر عليها ـ نهيك عن موضوع الصبر عليها – فرسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :  
( ما يصيب المسلم من نصب ولا وصب ، ولاهم ولا حزن ، ولا أذى ولا غم ؛ حتى الشوكة يشاكها إلا كفَّر الله بها من خطاياه ). [ رواه أحمد والشيخان ]  
فإذا اعتقد المسلم هذا ؛ فإنه يطمئن بإيمانه بالله ، ويزداد توكله على الله واستسلامه لقدره.  
فكيف إذا أضاف إلى ما سبق صبره على المصيبة ؟ لا شك أن في الصبر على المصائب أجراً عظيماً عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ... يقول الله – عز وجل - :  
(إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب ).  [ سورة الزمر : 10 ]  
فالمؤمن في كل أحواله في خير .  
روى مسلم في صحيحه أن رسول الله قال : ( عجباً لأمر المؤمن ؛ إن أمره كله خير ، وليس ذلك لأحد إلا للمؤمن : إن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خيراً له ، وإن أصابته ضراء صــبر فكــإِنَّ خيراً له ).  
[ أخرجه مسلم ، في كتاب الزهد ]  
فمفهومنا عن الابتلاء مفهوم خاص وعظيم تكتب فيه مجلدات ، ويمكنه بمفرده أن يقينا المشكلات ويقينا الحزن – بإذن الله تعالى - .  
ثانيًا : ( من العلاج ) : التقوى والعمل الصالح :  
فما من شك أن تقوى الله – عز وجل – والعمل الصالح هما بذاتهما يشكلان وقاية للإنسان من الحزن والاكتئاب والضيق . يقول الله – عز وجل - : ( من عمل صالحًا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعلمون ). [ سورة النحل : 97 ]  
إذن ما هي الحياة الطيبة ؟  
أو ليست هي السعادة  والطمأنينة ؟ أي وربي ،فكل الباحثين عن السعادة ، وكل من تكلم عن الحياة الطيبة ، لن يصلوا إليها إلا بالعمل الصالح ، يقول إبراهيم بن ادهم – رحمه الله  : ( والله إننا لفي نعمة لو يعلم بها الملوك وأبناء الملوك لجالدونا عليها بالسيوف ).  
إذن : هي نعمة الإيمان والطمأنينة ، إنها السعادة الحقيقة التي لم يجدها الكثيرون من الناس.  
ثالثًا : الدعاء والتسبيح والصلاة :  
والدعاء منه ما يكون وقائيًا ، ومنه ما يكون علاجيًا فالدعاء الوقائي ؛ كقوله عليه السلام :  
( اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ، والعجز والكسل ، والبخل والجبن ، وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال ). [ رواه أحمد والشيخان عن أنس ]  
والذي يؤمن بهذا الحديث وأمثاله ويعمل بها ، والذي إذا أصابه هم فقرأها ، فإن الله سبحانه سيزيل عنه الهم والحزن ...  ويقول سبحانه وتعالى لنبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام وقد ضاق صدره وحزن لكلام الكفار عليه : ( ولقد نعلم أنك يضيق صدرك بما يقولون ، فسبح بحمد ربك وكن من الساجدين ، واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين). فتسبيح الله عز وجل من الأشياء التي تزيل الهم والحزن .  
رابعًا : تقدير أسوا الاحتمالات والنظر إلى من هو أسوأ حالاً :  
وهذه قضية يستعملها الأطباء النفسيون ، ولكن نبينا وحبيبنا عليه السلام استخدمها قبلهم ؛ كما في حديث خباب بن الأرت .. عندما كان الصحابة في مكة يضطهدون ويسامون العذاب الشديد على أيدي الكفار ، فجاء خباب إلى رسول الله وكان متوسدًا بردة في ظل الكعبة ، وقال له : ألا تستنصر لنا ؟ ألا تدعو لنا ؟ فقال عليه السلام : ( قد كان من قبلكم يؤخذ الرجل فيحفر له في الأرض ، فيجعل فيها ، ثم يؤتى بالمنشار الحديد ما دون لحمه وعظمه ما يصده ذلك عن دينه .. والله لتمن الله هذا الأمر حتى يسير الراكب من صنعاء إلى حضرموت لا يخاف إلا الله والذئب على غنمه ؛ ولكنكم تستعجلون ).  
[رواه البخاري في علامات النبوة ]  
فهذه طريقة في العلاج النفسي ، إذا أتاك إنسان أصيب بمصيبة ، فقل له : هناك أناس أصيبوا أكثر منك .  
فمثلاً : إذا كان قد مات ولده في حادث ، فيقال له : هناك أناس ماتت العائلة كلها ، أو أن في الناس من ماتت زوجته وأولاده وفقد كل ممتلكاته .  
وهذا يعني أن الإنسان إذا أصيب بمصيبة فإنه ينبغي عليه أن ينظر إلى من هو أسوأ حالاً منه فيقول : الحمد الله ؛ أنا بخير .. فالفقير ينظر إلى من هو أفقر منه فيدرك نعمة الله عليه ، ويصلح هذا في أي أمر من أمور الدنيوية .  
خامساً : الواقعية في النظر إلى الحياة والشمولية ، والبعد عن نظرة الكمال الخالية :  
إن هناك بعض الناس يكتئبون ؛ لأنهم يفكرون خطأ .. وبالطبع فإن المكتئب يفكر بشكل خاطىء ، ولكن المقصود من النظرية أن من الناس من يصبح مكتئباً بسبب الخطأ في التفكير وهذا أمر واقع أحياناً .. إذ أن لبعض الناس نظرة خيالية ؛ فأحدهم يقول : أنا لا يمكن أن أكون سعيدًا إلا والناس الذين من حولي راضون عني والموظفون الذين معي ينبغي أن يكونوا راضين عني ؛ فهذا أمر غير واقعي ؛ إذ لا بد من وجود أناس غير راضين عن هذا الشخص ، وأناس راضين عنه ، وهذا أمر واقعي يعيشه كل الناس ، ولو أنه فكّر بواقعية وتذكر إن إرضاء الناس كلهم غاية لا تدرك ، لكان قد عاش حياته مطمئنًا مرتاح البال من هذه الناحية وذكر الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله في كتاب ( الوسائل المفيدة للحياة السعيدة ) حول موضوع حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يكره مؤمن مؤمنة ؛ إن كره منها خلقاً رضي منها آخر).. [ رواه مسلم ]  
قال الشيخ عن هذا الحديث : (( فيه الإرشاد إلى معاملة الزوجة والقريب والصاحب وكل من بينك وبينه علاقة واتصال ، وأنه ينبغي أن توطن نفسك على أنه لا بد أن يكون فيه عيب أو نقص أو أمر تكرهه ، فإذا وجدت ذلك فقارن بين هذا وبين ما يجب عليك ، أو ما ينبغي لك من قوة الاتصال والإبقاء على المحبة وما فيه من المحاسن والمقاصد الخاصة والعامة ، وبهذا الإغضاء عن المساوئ ، وملاحظة المحاسن تدوم الصحبة والاتصال ، وتتم الراحة وتحصل لك )) . انتهى كلامه ..  
سادسًا : تقديم حسن الظن :  
وهي نفس قضية : أن النظرة الإيجابية ينبغي أن تقدم على النظرة السلبية .. فالإنسان الذي يسئ الظن بالآخرين هو الذي يتضايق ..  
مثال ذلك : شخص مرّ على آخر يعرفه فلم يسلم عليه ؛ فيبقى الآخر متضايقاً حزيناً متسائلاً : لماذا لم يسلم عليّ ؟ لابد أنه يكرهني ... أو كذا .. أو كذا  ... ويبدأ يسيء الظن ؛ مما يؤدي به إلى حزن يوم أو يمين أو حتى أكثر ، ولو أنه أحسن الظن منذ البداية وقال لنفسه : (( ربما لم يرني )) أو غير ذلك من الأعذار لما أصابه الحزن .  
ولذا قال سبحانه وتعالى :  ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرًا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ) .. [ الحجرات : 12 ]  
فهذا الاجتناب لأجل راحتنا نحن .. إذن نحن الذين نطمئن إذا أحسنا الظن ،مع ملاحظة أن إحسان الظن  لا يعني القابلية للانخداع ، كما جاء عن عمر رضي الله عنه .. يقول : ( لست بالخب والا الخب يخدعني ) فهو ليس مكاراً ولا يخدع الناس ، ولكنه أيضًا لا يخدع ؛ إذ إنه منتبه تمامًا .. ولذلك فالأمر المرفوض : هو تقديم سوء الظن وتقديم الاستنباطات الاعتباطية .  
سابعًا : كيف التصرف حيال أذى الناس :  
والناس قد يؤذونك وخاصة بأقوالهم السيئة ، فلا بد لك أن تعلم بأن هذا الأذى يضرهم ولا يضرك ، إلا إذا أشغلت نفسك بأقوالهم فعندها ستتضايق ، وإن أهملتها فستكون مرتاحًا . لماذا ؟  
لأن النبي عليه السلام يقول : أتدرون من المفلس ؟ إن المفلس من أمتي : من يأتي يوم القيامة بصلاة وصيام وزكاة ، ويأتي وقد شتم هذا ، وقذف هذا ، واكل مال هذا ، وسفك دم هذا ، وضرب هذا فيعطي هذا من حسناته وهذا من حسناته ، فإذا فنيت حسناته قبل أن يقضي ما عليه أخذ من خطاياهم فطرحت عليه ثم يطرح في النار .[رواه مسلم ]  
فإذن : الذي يغتابني ويسبني ويتكلم علي هو في الحقيقة يعطيني من حسناته ويحسن إلي ، فجزاه الله خيرًا .. ولذلك ينبغي أن أشكره على هذا الأمر .. فإذا قال لك شخص كلامًا يؤذيك ، فتركه واذهب ، فهو الذي سيتضايق ويغتاظ ( قل موتوا بغيظكم ). [آل عمران : 119 ]  
ثامنًا : الأمل :  
إن باب الأمل مفتوح وهذا يبعد الضيق والحزن عن الإنسان ؛ وليتذكر الإنسان قوله سبحانه وتعالى : ( فإن مع العسر يسرا ، إن مع العسر يسرا ) .  [ الشرح : 5،6 ]  
وهذا يعني أنه ما من عسر يأتي إلا ويأتي بعده اليسر .. ويقول سبحانه : ( سيجعل الله بعد عسرٍ يسرا ). [ الطلاق : 7 ]  فكلما اشتدت عليك الأمور فاعلم أن الفرج قد اقترب .. 


[/align]* 


*مقتبسه من كتاب : الحزن والاكتئاب في ضوء الكتاب والسنة*  
*تأليف د / عبد الله الخاطر رحمه الله تعالى*  *من إعداد شباب التوحيد جزاهم الله خيراً*

----------

